# Lizards > Chameleons >  Yay! Chameleons!

## PrettyInInk87

Found an area for Chameleons and although I already have a Chameleonforums account, it's awesome that these forums have a section for them.  :Very Happy:  I have 2 Panther Chameleons!

----------


## RhacHead

You know how they say a picture is worth a thousand words? Wellll....    Lets see some pics :Wink:

----------


## Dabonus

I'm seriously considering picking up a panther chameleon in the near future. Amazing looking animals.

----------


## PrettyInInk87

You asked for pictures, you got em'.  :Very Happy:  Big mistake by the way... :Wink: 

My little girl Sambava Panther "Darla"




My little man Sambava Panther "Hugh"



Sleeping Picture

Oops, I woke him up. :Razz:

----------

_BPelizabeth_ (02-12-2011),PitOnTheProwl (02-12-2011),_RhacHead_ (02-12-2011),_Wh00h0069_ (02-18-2011)

----------


## PrettyInInk87

Sun tanning! :Very Happy:

----------

_BPelizabeth_ (02-12-2011)

----------


## MarkieJ

Very nice!  Are you planning on breeding them someday?  




> You asked for pictures, you got em'.  Big mistake by the way...


We can never have enough pictures!

Mark

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> Very nice!  Are you planning on breeding them someday?  
> 
> 
> 
> We can never have enough pictures!
> 
> Mark


Lol! I have SO many pictures of my little guy... Yes I do plan on breeding my pair when they are old enough which would be in about 8 months, eggs have a 9 month incubation period.

I'll keep the pictures coming, lol! :Razz:

----------


## BPelizabeth

Oh geez I am so jealous!!!!  I love panthers!!!!!  They are adorable.  Yea .....you can NEVER post too many of those pics on here.  I could look all day long!!!!  So awesome!! Thank you for sharing with us.  

Feel free to post up some more!!

----------


## PrettyInInk87

More pictures of my pissy girl.




and my little dude.

----------


## BPelizabeth

they are just so awesome.....I love the one of your girl being cranky....lol

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> they are just so awesome.....I love the one of your girl being cranky....lol


Thank you, she's just a pissy one and has already bit me multiple times. I'm lucky she's not a big girl yet. My male is just a shy little guy and will only try to bite ocassionally. These 2 keep be busy with all of the care they need.  :Very Happy:

----------


## PrettyInInk87

A video of my little dude.  :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r128OfRZEfk

----------


## PrettyInInk87

and my little girl.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGkcGeN3EM4

----------


## BPelizabeth

I love it!  Thank you so much!!!  Yea...ya know they crack me up when they are such boogers!  George tries this and I just take him out and kiss him.....lol :Razz:  :Razz: 

He is slowly getting the message....although he did get me on the lip once.....lol...clearly my fault!!!  

Its amazing how resiliant they are.  I thought they were so so fragile but I am finding he is quite tough.  Maybe its just mine or I am very lucky....but he is a healthy man that is growing like a weed.

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> I love it!  Thank you so much!!!  Yea...ya know they crack me up when they are such boogers!  George tries this and I just take him out and kiss him.....lol
> 
> He is slowly getting the message....although he did get me on the lip once.....lol...clearly my fault!!!  
> 
> Its amazing how resiliant they are.  I thought they were so so fragile but I am finding he is quite tough.  Maybe its just mine or I am very lucky....but he is a healthy man that is growing like a weed.


Haha! Yes they can pack a good bite, have you seen their CHOMPERS? They can be tough little guys but at the same time they can be very sensitive and go down hill fast. I lost my first Cham after only having him for 3 days. I had no idea he was sick...  :Sad:  Anyway, now I have these 2 and they are as healthy as can be.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Homegrownscales

Those panthers are amazing. I love the chams I just don't have time for the big ones. A few years ago I did pick these little bearded Pygmy chams up at the Manchester, NH expo. They are the cutest little things. Every year I get a clutch of 4 little baby's when the hatch they are the size of my pinky nail. I have to have them climb up onto a paintbrush bc I'm scared I'll break them. They are just so tiny. 
Mom


and baby!

----------

_BPelizabeth_ (02-16-2011)

----------


## PrettyInInk87

Oh so cute! I LOVE Pygmies but just have no idea as to how to put a good tank together. I always see them well planted and look so nice... I wouldn't be able to do that.  :Very Happy:

----------


## BPelizabeth

You are NOT kidding with they pack a bite....that is what he did right on my lip.  Score one for the george....lol

Hey Pretty....any tell tale signs of "going down hill"?  Might be nice to have this on here as I myself have no clue.  He looks healthy...eats like a pig and drinks like crazy!!  He just did another shed and poor lil man....he was just miserable!!

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> You are NOT kidding with they pack a bite....that is what he did right on my lip.  Score one for the george....lol
> 
> Hey Pretty....any tell tale signs of "going down hill"?  Might be nice to have this on here as I myself have no clue.  He looks healthy...eats like a pig and drinks like crazy!!  He just did another shed and poor lil man....he was just miserable!!


Visually, you might look for sunken in eyes which mean dehydration as well as orange urates indicate dehydration. I nice healthy poop is always good! Sleeping during the day is ALWAYS a bad thing. Weak grip, not eating or drinking... That's all I can think of right now. 

Do you have a Chameleon Forums account? LOTS of great people there to share advice and inforamation. :Smile:

----------


## BPelizabeth

nope but I will look into it definetly!  He just went through a shed and has been drinking water like a madman.  I am sure its because of the shed.  He eats a boat load!  lol  Poo seems to be fine.  I was just a little worried as his water intake has doubled!  (maybe as his belly has doubled....lol) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


I am going to order one of the drippers for him.  Right now I typically just spray the top really well about 5 times a day so that the it creates water droplets for him.  Then spray the leaves a bit.  

Question.....is there any benefit to putting live plants as opposed to fake?

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> nope but I will look into it definetly!  He just went through a shed and has been drinking water like a madman.  I am sure its because of the shed.  He eats a boat load!  lol  Poo seems to be fine.  I was just a little worried as his water intake has doubled!  (maybe as his belly has doubled....lol)
> 
> 
> I am going to order one of the drippers for him.  Right now I typically just spray the top really well about 5 times a day so that the it creates water droplets for him.  Then spray the leaves a bit.  
> 
> Question.....is there any benefit to putting live plants as opposed to fake?


Hah! Sounds like a piggy to me, just make sure you don't over feed him.  :Smile:  Live plants are best as it provides a more natural environment for them and also aids in keeping the right humidity. I do use fake plants but only to add cover to the back of the cage... I have ficus and pothos in both my cages and they love them, it gives them lots of hiding places. 4 to 5 mistings sound okay as long as you let the cage dry between mistings, don't want any RI's or fungal infections. I made my own dripper and let that run most of the day just so that they have to option to drink when they want. Most of the time my little guy just drinks directly from they sprayer but just in case. I have 2 valves on my dripper and have a hose that runs to each cage.  Oh and it's a good thing that he drinks a lot, let him drink all he wants.  :Very Happy: 





These are pictures of when I only had my male so I had both hoses going into his cage.

----------


## BPelizabeth

Wow that is awesome thank you.  How much are you feeding yours a day?

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> Wow that is awesome thank you.  How much are you feeding yours a day?


Your welcome!  :Smile:  I feed my male a few Lobster Roaches every day but because he is still small and growing. Once they reach adult hood it's good to feed them every other day about 15 feeders (depending on size of feeder).

----------


## Wh00h0069

They're very pretty. It is so neat how they change colors like that. Now your are making me want to pick one up...

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> They're very pretty. It is so neat how they change colors like that. Now your are making me want to pick one up...


Yay! I say you go for it... Lol!


Here are a few more videos of my babies...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uQjq95wk6c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqHztlrAnwQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDL_rorj2gY

----------


## mommanessy247

lol pretty...in the last video of your girl suntanning she was totally tellin' you to get out of her sun, haha. you were like a solar eclipse during her beauty session, lol.  :ROFL:

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> lol pretty...in the last video of your girl suntanning she was totally tellin' you to get out of her sun, haha. you were like a solar eclipse during her beauty session, lol.



Lol! I KNOW! She is always hissing at me whether i'm in her cage or trying to feed her. Any time I go near her she lunges to bite. Silly girl, lol! I love her though.

----------

